# Coder Ii



## cindya19 (Mar 25, 2011)

As I am getting closer to my CPC exam I am monitoring for positions - I work for a rather large healthcare provider in the Milwaukee, WI area and I am seeing Codier Ii out there.  Can anyone explain what that is?  I am assuming it is not for an entry level coder?  Thanks much. 

Cindy


----------



## julijonas (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm seeing this too.  Did you ever find out what II (and now I'm seeing III) are?  Please let me know if you find out and I'll do the same.  Thanks!

Juli


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 27, 2011)

It is more than likely just a career ladder designation for that employer.  Many large employers have these designations.  The Health center does this and it only refers to a level of years in the organization or experience.  As you move up your pay moves up.  So if you apply as a new coder without much experience you may only be eligible for a coder I position and if none are available then you would not be hired.  If they advertise for a coder II then you would need to already have that level of experience to apply or someone inhouse will apply and move up.  Just guessing.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Cindy,

At one of the local production-driven billing and coding companies in my area, a Coder I codes 25 charts per hour (CPH), Coder II codes 30 CPH and a Coder III must maintain at least 35 CPH. Coding more CPH and maintaining accuracy results in higher pay.


----------



## julijonas (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, makes sense


----------

